# /etc/bluetooth/main.conf

## cwr

Bluetooth is complaining that it can't find the file /etc/bluetooth/main.conf.

/etc/bluetooth contains a bunch of other .conf files, but not that one.  Does

anyone know what it should contain?

Thanks - Will

----------

## szczerb

On my system it's owned by:

```
szczerb@nomad ~ $ equery b /etc/bluetooth/main.conf 

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/bluetooth/main.conf in *... ]

net-wireless/bluez-4.39 (/etc/bluetooth/main.conf)
```

So I suggest removing and remerging the package.

----------

## FreakWent

Following the guide, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml, this won't work because the packages block.

I too get the error about a missing main.conf, so hcid won't start.

If I run with bluez and not bluez-libs and bluez-utils, hcid doesn't exist.

How is this working for anyone else?

EDIT:   "HCI USB driver" was off in the kernel.  hciconfig works now.

----------

